# QSI website down



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It's been down for a while now. I think the battery guys hacked it. Or a ninja team of REVO users


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

Their message say they will be back in a "few Days". No backup? HISSSSS!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Says major overhaul, but there should be a way to have the old one up until the new one comes online. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Failed decoder output drivers. 
Happens every time.


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

backup is spelled B_A_C_K_U_P...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think we can believe them that it's not a crash, but a whole new site/software. 

Just strange not to keep the old one operational until you cut over... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

I dunno, but this AM they were saying 'major problems'. Now it's 'major overhaul'.


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

"QSI Solutions web site is experiencing major technical difficulties. 
Please bear with us while we work to solve the issues. 

Thank you." 

Sounds bad, hope issuses get resolved soon. 

Steve


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

"QSI Solutions web site is under major overhaul. 
We will be back online in a few days. " 

That sounds very bad.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

HMM.... Overhaul, meaning new software, new site sounds good... crash or no info would sound bad. 

Their site has used the same software and looked the same for years... 

I see nothing negative in that wording... If you had a 10 year old car, what would sound better: 

I crashed my car 

or 

I'm getting the motor rebuilt like new or better than new 

Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I help run a site that gets 100s of thousands of hits a day. We've completely overhauled it several times. You keep the old one up till the new one is ready, then you make the change.

I'm sorry for whatever went wrong, it must have been pretty serious for them to have the whole site "go dark." I wish them only the best and hope they get it straightened out so I can download the Programmer


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree completely Mike, silly for the whole site to go dark. 

But, on the other hand, I've seen it done in companies 10 times the size, and it came down to the IT guy telling the president that's the way it had to be, and him accepting it. 

I'm not the least bit worried about QSI Solutions / Tony's Trains having a problem as a company, and that's what I am reacting to, since there have been several overt and implied references. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think think it was suppose to say, Stand by we are having technical difficulties. Later RJD


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, it's up now! At least they kept us informed.


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Guys,

I can get almost any file that you need from QSI if tell me the one's you want.

Loco Lee


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Disaster Averted! 

QSI solutions not bankrupt! 

Website intact! 

Film at 11. 

(I guess it was not a huge deal and QSI is not out of business) 

Regards, Greg


----------

